# Will Sub in Rhode Island



## Hardtail (Oct 22, 2004)

Hey All,

I'm looking for plow work this season, I own a new Ford 1-ton diesel
w/ 8ft fisher plow, I'm experienced, reliable and dependable, and always
ready to work as many hours as needed, I'm in the southern RI area, but
I'm willing to travel some, for the right rate, Paul.


----------



## FordPlowing (Oct 29, 2004)

If you are willing to drive to Attleboro, MA then e-mail me [email protected]


----------



## Mare (Dec 22, 2004)

*Do you need snow shovlers too?*

Hi,

I work at a labor staffing company. We specialze in short term temporary Labor. We are located in pawtucket RI. Please contact me if you need people to shovel. We are open 5:30a-7p but have a 24 hour a day answering service. Please call me or email if you have any needs or questions.

Mare
401-724-6100
[email protected]


----------

